# Baganzo



## droid

Hola a tod@s.

Continúo con la traducción del subtítulo de la película de 1954  "Cronache di poveri amanti" de Lizzani (basada en los acontecimientos ocurridos en Florencia en 1925) y en ella un amigo saluda a otro: 

- Buongiorno, Ugo! (¡Buenos días, Ugo!)

y el otro que llega a su casa después de trabajar, de buen rollo, le contesta:

- Ciao, *baganzo*! Addio! (¡Hola, *baganzo*! ¡Adiós!)

Al principio pensé que sería un apellido o un apodo, pero rápidamente lo descarté ya que el personaje al que le dicen esto se apellida Staderini, y algunos vecinos (puesto que es un zapatero remendón) lo llaman directamente "ciaba" (zapatero)

Pues eso, a ver si alguién sabe el significado de esta palabra florentina.

Saludos.


----------



## 0scar

Podría ser el gentilicio de Sala Baganza, en Parma.


----------



## Agró

0scar said:


> Podría ser el gentilicio de Sala Baganza, en Parma.



El gentilicio De Sala Baganzo es "salese/salesi", según wikipedia Italia.

Hay varias entradas en google de _baganzo _como apellido y como nickname/apodo de usuarios de facebook.

Misterio.


----------



## ursu-lab

Come dice Agrò, gli abitanti di Sala Baganz*a* sono salesi. Tra l'altro era talmente minuscolo all'epoca che dubito che fosse conosciuto fuori dai confini della provincia parmigiana.  Nemmeno adesso è poi così grande, fino a qualche anno fa era conosciuto solo per la piscina scoperta d'estate... A Parma c'è anche Baganzola che è una semplice frazione a circa 5 km dalla città e i suoi abitanti si chiamano tra di loro semplicemente parmigiani... 
Insomma, non credo proprio che quel "baganzo" si riferisca a un "luogo", e comunque non può essere del parmense. 
Potrebbe essere invece un soprannome. 
Ma hai controllato nel romanzo di Vasco Pratolini (da cui è tratto il film) com'è scritto o l'hai solo trascritto dall'audio?


----------



## Geviert

Infatti, cercavo qualche variante tipo vaganzo, ma non c'é nemmeno cosí. bisogna guardare nel libro, oppure meglio ancora, farci vedere quel pezzo del film, magari in YT. Così abbiamo il contesto giusto.


----------



## chlapec

Forse il povero Ugo è così stanco dopo aver lavorato tutta la notte che volendo dire "Vado a pranzo" appena riesce a dire "vaganzo"


----------



## Geviert

chlapec said:


> Forse il povero Ugo è così stanco dopo aver lavorato tutta la notte che volendo dire "Vado a pranzo" appena riesce a dire "vaganzo"



Ecco, proprio a questo pensavo. A volte la filologia ci gioca questi brutti tiri. Mi hai fatto ricordare quel thread su _viday_ dove si cavilava con estro che fosse derivato dal quechua, invece era _vida y _qualcosa (almeno). Che figura.


----------



## Neuromante

Geviert said:


> Ecco, proprio a questo pensavo. A volte la filologia ci gioca questi brutti tiri. Mi hai fatto ricordare quel thread su _viday_ dove si cavilava con estro che fosse derivato dal quechua, invece era _vida y _qualcosa (almeno). Che figura.



¿Estás seguro? Recuerdo que al final resultó que era un diminutivo localista de "vida" y no era "vida y (Algo más)" Cuando ampliaron el texto quedó claro.


----------



## droid

Hola.

*Ursu-lab*, la palabra está transcrita literalmente del subtítulo italiano que hay en el DVD de la película de Lizzani, así que si no es una palabra usual italiana, cabe la posibilidad de que la persona que creará el subtítulo se equivocara al escribirla.

Bueno, la dejaré tal cual está, sin traducir, y de esta manera se da a entender que es otro apodo que tiene el zapatero.

Muchas gracias a tod@s.


----------



## ursu-lab

Come si chiama di cognome Ugo?


----------



## droid

ursu-lab said:


> Come si chiama di cognome Ugo?



 En la película sólo se nombra a Ugo, en ningún momento le llaman por su apellido. Ugo es el que le dice al zapatero lo de "baganzo".

En un principio pensé que sería algo similar a "Vago" (gandúl, haragán) ya que fonéticamente suena parecido, pero finalmente dejaré la palabra tal cual está.

Muchas gracias de nuevo a tod@s.

Saludos.


----------



## ursu-lab

In italiano"vago" non c'entra niente con "gandul". L'ipotesi più sensata è che il calzolaio si chiami proprio così: Baganzo. E che lo saluti nel modo più banale del mondo: chiamandolo per nome


----------



## honeyheart

¿Tendrá algo que ver la palabra "ganzo"?:

*ganzo*
_aggettivo e nome maschile_
si dice di una persona abile e furba; si usa nel linguaggio popolare
(WR)


----------



## ursu-lab

honeyheart said:


> ¿Tendrá algo que ver la palabra "ganzo"?:
> 
> *ganzo*
> _aggettivo e nome maschile_
> si dice di una persona abile e furba; si usa nel linguaggio popolare
> (WR)



Non credo proprio. A parte il fatto che "ba-" non è un prefisso, "ganzo" non viene alterato nemmeno con dei suffissi.


----------



## 0scar

En el audio de la película dice_ C__iao, Baganz*a*_!,  y momentos antes saluda a otro con_ Buongiorno, San Giuseppe_, aunque en los subtítulos dice _signor Giuseppe_.


----------



## Geviert

Allora Baganzo non era "vado a pranzo" come proponeva Chlapec, ma bensì baganza, ovvero "vado in vancanza", secondo la mia etimologia futurista. Detto in altri termini: saggio è chi lascia così l'espressione (se non abbiamo più delle svolte eclatanti), punta ai dialoghi rilevanti e finisce il lavoro come Iddio manda.


----------



## ninux

Uhmm, a me mi pare di aver sentito nel video che c'è su youtube: "devi tene d'occhio tu ganzo" ma questa parola non esiste. I toscani usano la parola ganzo come aggettivo, che significa: "chévere, bacán, macanudo, guay"...
Però non mi sembra il contesto giusto.
E se fosse un "ragazzo" un po' mangiucchiato?


----------



## ursu-lab

Ma non eravamo rimasti che diceva "ciao, xxxxx, addio?"? Vabbè tutto, ma credo che qui stiamo facendo solo un gran casino  Evidentemente si tratta di un'altra sequenza, o almeno si spera.Ps: magari dice "sor Giuseppe", cioè "signor", e non "san"...


----------



## 0scar

137
00:09:28,436 --> 00:09:29,639
Ci si vede stasera?
138
00:09:29,726 --> 00:09:31,699
- Buongiorno, Ugo!
- Ciao, baganz*A*! Addio!   
139
00:09:31,864 --> 00:09:35,284
- E' un altro giorno, oggi!
Buona! - Specie se non piove!


----------



## 0scar

Ahora me di cuenta  del motivo por el cual Hugo le dice San José, y es porque San José es el patrón de los cornudos. 
En la escena Hugo está en la cocina besando a la esposa de "San José" tres segundos antes de que este entre por la puerta:

118
00:08:26,272 --> 00:08:28,889  
- Attento!   (dice la mujer mientras Hugo la besa en el cuello)
- E via!
119
00:08:29,459 --> 00:08:30,985
Mio marito e alzato...
120
00:08:32,445 --> 00:08:35,188
- Buongiorno, signor San Giuseppe! (dice Hugo al marido cornudo que acaba de entrar)
Buongiorno!


----------



## Geviert

0scar said:


> Ahora me di cuenta  del motivo por el cual Hugo le dice San José, y es porque San José es el patrón de los cornudos.
> En la escena Hugo está en la cocina besando a la esposa de "San José" tres segundos antes de que este entre por la puerta:
> 
> 118
> 00:08:26,272 --> 00:08:28,889
> - Attento!   (dice la mujer mientras Hugo la besa en el cuello)
> - E via!
> 119
> 00:08:29,459 --> 00:08:30,985
> Mio marito e alzato...
> 120
> 00:08:32,445 --> 00:08:35,188
> - Buongiorno, signor San Giuseppe! (dice Hugo al marido cornudo que acaba de entrar)
> Buongiorno!



Entonces, si este contexto es el más plausible, la explicación más razonable de la misteriosa expresión es la siguiente: el amante le toma el pelo al marido (típico _leitmotiv _italiano), llamándole irónicamente, por contraste, _ganzo _en el significado de _furbo, scaltro_. Ahora bien, ese _ba_- sinceramente no me dice nada, como ya fue precisado. En todo caso me imaginaría un _va _(del verbo _andare_): _eh  va(do) ganzo!

PS. _claro que si son buenos cristianos y ponen el link con el video incriminato, San Guchito les agradecería seguramente por la buena obra.


----------



## ninux

Geviert said:


> Entonces, si este contexto es el más plausible, la explicación más razonable de la misteriosa expresión es la siguiente: el amante le toma el pelo al marido (típico _leitmotiv _italiano), llamándole irónicamente, por contraste, _ganzo _en el significado de _furbo, scaltro_. Ahora bien, ese _ba_- sinceramente no me dice nada, como ya fue precisado. En todo caso me imaginaría un _va _(del verbo _andare_): _eh  va(do) ganzo!
> 
> PS. _claro que si son buenos cristianos y ponen el link con el video incriminato, San Guchito les agradecería seguramente por la buena obra.


El problema es que aquí no se pueden postar videos de YT (te acuerdo las reglas)
Si buscan poniendo el título de la película, encuentran en YT la parte a la que yo me refería.
O también podría ser: va' (imperativo de andar en italiano), ganzo!


----------



## 0scar

Son dos escenas diferente con personajes diferentes, la de Hugo, el cornudo "San José" y su esposa es en una cocina.

La otra escena, _la de ciao, Baganza_,_ addio! _es en la calle, donde Hugo saluda a un zapatero y hay otros personajes que no vienen al caso.

Yo tengo la película, no es de iutubi.


----------



## ninux

0scar said:


> Son dos escenas diferentes con personajes diferentes, la de Hugo, el cornudo "San José" y su esposa es en una cocina.
> 
> La otra escena, _la de ciao, Baganza_,_ addio! _es en la calle, donde Hugo saluda a un zapatero y hay otros personajes que no vienen al caso.
> 
> Yo tengo la película, no es de iutubi.


Estimado Óscar,
la escena que había citado yo, en la hoja #17 es una tercera escena; y esta también se desarrolla en la calle, con los mismos personajes. 
La cité porque también ahí se dice dos veces "ganzo", y esta escena, sí, se encuentra en iutubi. 
La cité para quienes (como yo) no tengan la peli a la mano (como tú y droid).


----------



## Geviert

Bueno, entonces yo creo que con un soberano y sonoro _ma va' _se resuelve el misterio.


----------



## ninux

Geviert said:


> Bueno, entonces yo creo que con un soberano y sonoro _ma va'_


... ganzo


----------



## Geviert

ninux said:


> ... ganzo



Ah bueno, yo dejaba el mensaje subliminal _inter nos_


----------



## 0scar

En esta escena Beppino ("San José") se dió cuenta de que Maria le es infiel con Ugo y le arma quilombo en la calle, en la Via del Corno . El_ ganzo _en este caso es Ugo y el  que habla es Beppino

339
19:30,538 --> 00:19:33,280
Abbi il coraggio delle tue
azioni, tu e il tuo ganzo!

349
00:19:54,135 --> 00:19:55,869
Stasera faccio
i conti col tuo ganzo!


 En la escena por la que se abrió este hilo, que no está en iutubi, Hugo dice claramente baganz*a, *no hay manera de entender otra cosa, aunque el que hizo los subtítulos escribió baganz*o.*


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao a tutti,

Com'è noto qui discutiamo di lingua scritta e non di distorsioni e indovinelli sull'audio dei film. 
Grazie per la comprensione.

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------

